

Hybrid cutlery - dan_sim
http://ragbag.tumblr.com/post/110551152/half-the-fun-of-hybrid-cutlery-is-the-peculiar

======
limmeau
Obligatory xkcd reference on why this is dangerous: <http://xkcd.com/419/>

